# Seminary President Candidates Needed



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2014)

The North American Reformed Seminary, an ARTS Affiliated institution, is seeking qualified candidates for the position of President. Qualified candidates will ideally possess a doctorate in an area relevant to our seminary, experience in teaching others as well as experience in strategic leadership. As are all staff positions, the position is non-paying. TNARS is committed to offering tuition-free education to the public. Information about TNARS can be found here: | The North American Reformed Seminary

TNARS works alongside the local church in the training and education of its students. The President of the seminary will be responsible for:

- Strategic direction and leadership 
- Management of TNARS seminary personnel
- Promotion of TNARS to the general public via personal appearances, interviews, blogs, digital media, and other means
- Maintaining the doctrinal integrity of the seminary

Candidates will be required to provide written confirmation of their active church membership, permission to serve from their local leadership session, and be interviewed by phone.

All interested persons should submit their letters of interest and CV to [email protected] for consideration.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 30, 2014)

Just wanted to bump this post as it might have been buried in the Thanksgiving holiday hubbub.


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> As are all staff positions, the position is non-paying.



That may have an impact on the response.


----------



## Frosty (Dec 1, 2014)

Edward said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > As are all staff positions, the position is non-paying.
> ...



 A factor I'm sure Patrick has already taken into account.


----------

